# How long for Bentyl to kick in?



## IMuscle

I was on nortryptyline for about a month; first week = 80% reduced symptoms, week 2-4 = ~50% reduced symptoms and it gave me ED and made me very sleepy.

So the doc took me off that and put me on 10mg Bentyl 1-4x a day as needed.

My main issue is just a constant stomach discomfort almost like I have an upset stomach all day long. I have taken 2 today and was going to try a 3rd in a bit. Has anyone seen results with a "low" 40mg dose per day? I've read about people taking up to 120mg per day for this.

Does it take a couple of days to enter your system and work or should this be a noticeable improvement sooner rather than later?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Bentyl is a short acting antispasmodic. That's why your doctor has prescribed it 1-4x daily, since you have to take it before meals in order for you to feel the effects of it at each meal. That being said, you usually notice the effects of bentyl within 30 mins each time you take it. It doesn't take days.

You describe your discomfort as being in your stomach. Bentyl is usually prescribed for cramping and spasm in the large intestine. Do you really mean stomach?

Jeff


----------



## IMuscle

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> Bentyl is a short acting antispasmodic. That's why your doctor has prescribed it 1-4x daily, since you have to take it before meals in order for you to feel the effects of it at each meal. That being said, you usually notice the effects of bentyl within 30 mins each time you take it. It doesn't take days.
> 
> You describe your discomfort as being in your stomach. Bentyl is usually prescribed for cramping and spasm in the large intestine. Do you really mean stomach?
> 
> Jeff


Well I was describing my symptoms to the doctor and he said it sounds like cramping so he prescribed me this. The area of discomfort is right around my belly button as i stated.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

We usually hear about Bentyl being used for left or right cramping versus around your belly button.

You might speak to your doctor about the Bentyl, given that you have tried it for a few days and are not seeing any relief.


----------



## JSpratley

I would ask for something different! I was on/off Bentyl for 6 years. The most it did was help me fall asleep.


----------

